# Canon 7D Body only $1099 Brand New



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ebay.com daily deals.....

I better get some likes for this!:lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 9, 2011)

Wowzers! That's cheap. And to think, Kelsey was torn between a 7D and 5D2. She ended up going with the 5D2, but if she saw this deal a month ago, I bet she would have hopped on it.


----------



## Crollo (Dec 10, 2011)

Wouldn't a 1Ds or a 1D Mark II N body be a better choice? What with being 100$ cheaper and being professional bodies and all, I wouldn't personally pay 100$ for something lesser when there's the choice.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 10, 2011)

Crollo said:


> Wouldn't a 1Ds or a 1D Mark II N body be a better choice? What with being 100$ cheaper and being professional bodies and all, I wouldn't personally pay 100$ for something lesser when there's the choice.


 Sure, if you want to buy a used camera with over 3/4 of its estimated shutter life gone as well as who knows what else wrong with it. I personally would rather have the brand new, full warranty camera, with no risk involved.


----------

